# Những thực phẩm tưởng như vô cùng an toàn mà lại nguy hiểm vô cùng



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (26/12/18)

Có những loại thực phẩm tưởng như vô cùng an toàn, nhưng thực sự lại tiềm ẩn nguy cơ gây ngộ độc thực phẩm cho trẻ nhỏ.






​Cơ thể trẻ dưới 1 tuổi, đặc biệt là giai đoạn ăn dặm, chưa đủ cứng cáp để tổng hòa mọi chất dinh dưỡng.
Do đó, không phải thực phẩm nào cũng thích hợp với trẻ trong độ tuổi này. Các mẹ thông thái nên đề cao cảnh giác với những thực phẩm có nguy cơ gây ngộ độc, ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của con trẻ dưới đây.

*1. Mật ong*
Giống như bao mẹ khác, chị Hồng Hạnh (Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội) dùng mật ong để chữa tưa lưỡi và trị ho cho bé Bin khi 4 tháng tuổi. Chị chia sẻ: “Những lần trước với cách làm tương tự, Bin đều cảm thấy dễ chịu và các cơn ho giảm đáng kể. Nhưng không hiểu lần đó tại sao sau khi cho con uống mật ong xong, bé mẩn ngứa khắp người, kèm theo đó là hiện tượng nôn ói liên tục”.





​
Theo các nhà khoa học Anh, mật ong chứa bào tử khuẩn clostridium botulinum có thể gây ngộ độc thực phẩm vô cùng nghiêm trọng. Tuy nhiên, tỷ lệ chất này trong mật ong chỉ khoảng 5% nên ít khi gây ra tình trạng nghiêm trọng. Dù vậy, các mẹ cũng không nên chủ quan. Nếu trẻ không may nuốt phải, nhẹ sẽ bị mẩn ngứa, nôn ói, ảnh hưởng thần kinh, nặng có thể gây tử vong.

Hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ 12 tháng, đặc biệt là dưới 6 tháng vô cùng non yếu và chưa đủ các lợi khuẩn nên không có khả năng vô hiệu hóa bào tử khuẩn clostridium botulinum. Đối với người lớn hoàn toàn ngược lại. Hệ tiêu hóa đã trưởng thành, đủ khả năng chống lại sự ảnh hưởng của chúng.

*2. Muối và đồ ăn mặn*
Cho rằng con trẻ cũng như người lớn, cần phải chế biến thức ăn đậm đà thì bé mới cảm thấy ngon miệng, chị Lan Trinh (Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội) bất chấp lời khuyên từ bạn bè, nêm nếm thật “mạnh tay” các loại gia vị cho thức ăn hàng ngày của bé Mít. Thấy bé ăn ngon lại tỏ vẻ rất hào hứng với món ăn mẹ nấu, chị Trinh lại càng chắc mẩm cách chăm con đúng đắn của mình.

Chia sẻ trong nghẹn ngào, chị Trinh nói: “Thấy bé biếng ăn, da lại hanh vàng, mình đưa đi khám bác sĩ ngay. Lúc tới khám bác sĩ, mình thực sự sốc, không ngờ sự thiếu hiểu biết của mẹ mà Mít ra nông nỗi ấy. Mít được chẩn đoán là có triệu chứng của suy thận ở cấp độ nhẹ. Trong cái rủi có cái may, từ sau mình xin chừa cho con ăn mặn”.

Chức năng hoạt động của thận ở trẻ dưới 1 tuổi còn non yếu, chưa thích ứng với lượng muối nhiều. Do đó, ngoài việc hạn chế muối và các gia vị khác, mẹ không nên cho trẻ ăn những đồ ăn mặn như thịt hun khói, pho mát, xúc xích…

*3. Trứng lòng đào*
Trứng có thành phần dinh dưỡng phong phú: protein, caxi, sắt…rất có lợi cho sự phát triển trí lực của trẻ nhưng với điều kiện phải được nấu chín hoàn toàn. Trẻ dưới 6 tháng tuổi có thể ăn trứng nhưng các mẹ phải đảm bảo chín cả lòng trắng và lòng đỏ. Nếu vẫn còn lòng đào, nhất quyết không được cho bé ăn.

Hệ tiêu hóa non yếu của trẻ sẽ không thể dung nạp trứng sống cũng như không có sức đề kháng với những mầm bệnh tiềm ẩn trong trứng sống.

*4. Sữa tươi*
Khác với sữa công thức đã được qua công nghệ xử lý, sữa tươi chứa nhiều protein phức tạp sẽ gây áp lực cho dạ dày và thận của trẻ. Hệ tiêu hóa yếu ớt của trẻ dưới 12 tháng tuổi sẽ không thể chuyển hóa được các loại protein phức tạp này. Từ đó, trẻ có thể mắc chứng đầy hơi, chướng bụng, khó tiêu hóa.

Ngoài ra, theo nghiên cứu, trẻ dưới 6 tháng tuổi uống sữa bò tươi, khi lớn lên sẽ có nguy cơ mắc bệnh tiểu đường, chứng dị ứng như hen, eczema…cao hơn so với những bé không uống sữa bò tươi trong giai đoạn này.






​*5. Sô-cô-la*
Loại thực phẩm này có nhiều calo tuy nhiên thành phần dinh dưỡng lại không phù hợp với nhu cầu trong cơ thể trẻ nhỏ. Ăn nhiều sô-cô-la trước bữa ăn sẽ gây đầy bụng, làm giảm cảm giác thèm ăn của trẻ.

Ngoài ra, trong sô-cô-la còn chứa thành phần tạo cảm giác hưng phấn. Nếu trẻ ăn trước khi đi ngủ, sẽ khó ngủ, quấy khóc, bất an. Đồng thời, nguy cơ sâu răng của trẻ cũng tăng cao. Do đó, mẹ nên cho sô-cô-la vào “danh sách cấm” cho trẻ 1 tuổi.

Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc 
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos


----------

